# Oh my! Another old bicycle painted OD



## Bozman (Dec 17, 2019)

Vintage 1930's Pre WWII U.S. Army Bicycle 26" Green Military GAS OIL COLA W/Seri  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage 1930's Pre WWII U.S. Army Bicycle 26" Green Military GAS OIL COLA W/Seri at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com
				




Anyone got $10,000 for a $100 bike?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitey1736 (Dec 17, 2019)

But but but it’s old and has green paint...





Bozman said:


> Vintage 1930's Pre WWII U.S. Army Bicycle 26" Green Military GAS OIL COLA W/Seri  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage 1930's Pre WWII U.S. Army Bicycle 26" Green Military GAS OIL COLA W/Seri at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


----------



## catfish (Dec 17, 2019)

Wow.


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 17, 2019)

Whitey1736 said:


> But but but it’s old and has green paint...



And the rare tack welded sign.  I mean uhhh tank?


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 17, 2019)

He summed it up perfectly in the item description when he said 
“I have no real clue”......


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 17, 2019)

I meant Idea.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 17, 2019)

What kind of bezel is on that light?


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 17, 2019)

hee sow sumtin' lak it on pownstarz... so he made one too!!!!


----------



## friendofthedevil (Dec 18, 2019)

I wouldn't pay the $250 shipping if they gave me the bike for free!

Same seller has a "John Deere" bike that he's _'not sure' _if it has been restored.   BTW - it's _Nothing Runs Like a Deere._


----------



## Whitey1736 (Dec 18, 2019)

Anyone message and try to educate this person?... though seems they really don’t care based on the comment in the listing.... simple google search would have told him what he should know.


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Dec 20, 2019)

He may not have a clue, but he got Highhhhhh Hopes!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 21, 2019)

All I know about Army bikes is what I read or see. So I'm about as big a expert on the subject as the seller. But look at that ribbed Delta front loader with the unique small bezel. Also looks like wood pedals and G519 (thin) coke bottle grips. That lower bar looks like more than a hasty weld on too. Fenders have flat stays, chainring a Columbia ?  Might be more here than you think, but definitely not 10,000 worth !!!


----------

